# Bubble - Sort



## AnubisKaNi (17. September 2007)

Hallo! 

Also...

Ich hab ne Aufgabe in der Schule bekomm wodran ich verzweifel... 

Eigentlich ist Bubble - Sort nicht schwer zu verstehen, aber ich tue mich da schwer!

Meine Grundkenntnisse beschränken sich auf( IF-ELSE-Verzweigung; Do-While Schleife, While Schleife, For-Schleife und Arrays)

Nun zur Aufgabe:

Sortiere 5 Zahlen die beliebig einzugeben sind!
Benutze dazu den Bubble-Sort Algorithmus mit 2 For-Schleifen!

Bitte helft...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. September 2007)

Hallo,

wo genau liegt denn das Problem? Der Wikipedia-Artikel zu Bubblesort erklärt den Algorithmus doch inklusive Pseudocode recht gut.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## AnubisKaNi (18. September 2007)

Hallo Mathias!

Nein tut er nicht! 

Man kann sich drum streiten, aber mir hilft er nicht!

Ich hab da was gefunden 

Der BubbleSortAlgorithmus

Also da ist alles super gut erklärt...  und habs auch darüber hinbekommen (meine Aufgabe!)

Nun muss man sich entscheiden was einem mehr liegt!

Da Wikipedia teils extremes Fremdwörter Kauderwelsch + Profiwissen in seinen Dokumenten hat, ist dies schwer zu verstehen, für einen Schüler denk ich! 

Und Copy/Paste muss nun echt nicht sein! 

Naja... wie gesagt, es lässt sich drum streiten wer was besser erklärt!

Danke trotzdem für deine Antwort


----------

